# Which amp?



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Last week I upgraded my Integra 9.8 Pre/Pro (had to be sent out for repair) to the 80.3 Pre/Pro & the wife wants me to use all of the 9.2 channels  However, we do not have enough amplifiers to do this thus I need to figure out what to get. Presently I just have it setup in 5.2 with 4 Parasound HCA1500's running the speakers. I have one amp on the center speakers, one on the rears & I am bi-amping my main fronts which are the old Infinity Kappa 8.1's. 

New setup will include the following
-new amp for the front kappa 8.1's
-HCA-1500 for the center-s (infinity kappa video's)
-HCA-1500 for the front effects (probably extra boston speakers she has)
-HCA-1500 for rear kappa 5.1's

sub's - presently a pair of mirage 8's which I will go the DIY route with some help from this forum when the time comes, two 15's or two 18's I figure/hope.

Any suggestions on amps I should consider? Running a single HCA-1500 on my Kappa's aren't enough power for my power hungry speakers thus another hca-1500 isn't a option. So on the high end dollar wise (for me) I was considering wyred 4 sound's amplifiers, either a single ST1000 or two SX-1000's. These are $2000-2400 stereo vs two mono amps..... is it worth it spending more for the mono amps? Anyone have any experience in the class D world? There aren't any shops in my area who stock any kind of class D amp..... but from what I read many do like the sound (& yea some do not). 

Or should I looks for one of those 600x2 sunfire amps or if I can find it a used (probably 10-20yr old) Bryston amp.

I would also like to get a amp which allows me to use balanced/XLR cables

Any options/thoughts/etc is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The Outlaws are running one of a holiday sale right now and their amps are very fine indeed. They've also got a try-out period which makes the deal pretty risk free. I'd highly recommend them. I've been using one of their old 770's now for about 6 years and still love it.lddude:


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

is their site outlawaudio.com?

If so I only saw one mono amp rated at [email protected] & [email protected] I want at least double that as a minimum


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also consider a used Parasound. Something like the HCA-3500 is an absolute beast. It is actually the basis for the megabuck Halo JC-1 Monoblocks. Also, the Halo A21 if you can find it for a good price is worth considering. However, the 3500 has way more power. I would also consider an Aragon 8008. Ideally the bb Model, but even an ST would be awesome. Made in America, just outstanding Build Quality, huge Power Transformers, and high amounts of Filter Capacitance. And the 8008's are Biased up to 26 Watts of Class A Operation before it switches over to AB. Trick is to find one as Aragon 8008 Series tend to sell on Audiogon within days of listing and sometimes the same day.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

